
Ask PG: Is HN experiencing server problems? - mck-
Many Bad Gateway and Server errors today -- any reasons why?
======
pg
It was, but things seem to be getting better. Our hacker Nick is on the case.

~~~
elwell
You can tell Nick to take his time. I'm having a very productive morning.

~~~
fournm
So many defects knocked out this week during the HN issues. I don't know
whether to be glad or what.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
set noprocrast

~~~
pc86
I just set it, but can someone tell me what it does? :)

~~~
andyjohnson0
See [http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

 _" In my profile, what is noprocrast?

It's a way to help you prevent yourself from spending too much time on
News.YC. If you turn it on you'll only be allowed to visit the site for
maxvisit minutes at a time, with gaps of minaway minutes in between. The
defaults are 20 and 180, which would let you view the site for 20 minutes at a
time, and then not allow you back in for 3 hours. You can override noprocrast
if you want, in which case your visit clock starts over at zero."_

------
xwowsersx
Yeah things were really rocky for me for a couple of days. Down completely
yesterday and periodic "bad gateway" messages earlier today. Seems to be
working better now. Was refreshing like a crack addict :/

------
heywire
About 5-10 minutes ago, each time I'd refresh I was logged in as another user.
On a side note, what's it mean when that user's header is cyan instead of
orange?

~~~
spydertennis
you can set the color of your header from your profile page

~~~
heywire
There must be a threshold for that, I don't have that setting...

~~~
andrethegiant
I think it appears once you have 500+ karma

~~~
heywire
Only 456 to go...

------
theuri
Experiencing problems as well - potentially gateway related

------
jjoe
CF can cause a small DoS as it does some aggressive pre-fetching. So your
server needs to handle short bursts really well. Not to mention whitelist CF's
IP space both in the firewall and nginx rate limiting.

------
dublinben
Page loads are still incredibly slow.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm getting full-on errors:

" Yeah, that didn't work. Try again, perhaps later?

Bad gateway

The web server reported a bad gateway error.

Ray ID: c6a435dd44307b5

Your IP address: ________________*

Error reference number: 502

CloudFlare Location: Miami "

~~~
randallsquared
I think I've spotted the problem: you have an asterisk instead of an IP
address. :|

------
hallowtech
This might be unrelated, but I'm constantly being prompted for captcha even
when I'm just viewing and not trying to respond. Can something be done about
this?

~~~
TeMPOraL
We have captchas on HN?

~~~
krapp
Might be a cloudflare thing.

~~~
hallowtech
It shows up with the HN theme (orange bar at top and beige background) but
without other links/text like user info on the right or the footer. I first
noticed it the other day when I started using a wired connection at work
instead of WiFi.

~~~
krapp
So it's not even Recaptcha? Sounds interesting.

~~~
hallowtech
Yea, its recaptcha. I'll try to get a screenshot the next time it happens.

------
sjbr
Yesterday, it was offline most of the day for me.

------
pc86
adv0r it is taking a long time to load because you are hell banned.

